# 1934 Or 1935 Shelby Motorbike



## buck hughes (Aug 25, 2016)

looking for 1934 or 1935 Shelby motorbike.


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 25, 2016)

looking for 1934 or 1935 Shelby motorbike


----------



## tech549 (Aug 25, 2016)

how about a 37


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 25, 2016)

I have a tank for a 34 or 35 so I not sure if it would fit on a 1937.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 25, 2016)

Pm sent.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 25, 2016)

this is a pic of the one I have didn't come thru with a tank,


----------



## bricycle (Aug 30, 2016)

sent a pm....


----------



## stezell (Aug 30, 2016)

I've got the single bar Shelby that takes the hanging tank under the for sale section.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 1, 2016)

Can you post a photo of the tank?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1930s-airman-tank-balloon-tire-bike.96109/


----------



## bricycle (Sep 1, 2016)

Guess Buck ain't on here much...


----------



## tech549 (Sep 1, 2016)

hello buck !!!!


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 1, 2016)

tech549 said:


> hello buck !!!!



hello this is BUCK what's up!


----------



## tech549 (Sep 1, 2016)

buck hughes said:


> hello this is BUCK what's up!



 just checking to see if interested in 37 Shelby


----------



## 63caddy (Sep 15, 2016)

$700 + shipping


----------

